# New John Deere 0 Series Round Balers for 2018



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

*With the introduction of the 0 Series Round Balers for the 2018 haying season, John Deere is offering its first North American-built round baler precutter and the industry's first 5-foot precutter baler.*

http://www.tractor.com/blog/2017/08/30/manufacturer/john_deere/new-john-deere-0-series-round-balers


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> *With the introduction of the 0 Series Round Balers for the 2018 haying season, John Deere is offering its first North American-built round baler precutter and the industry's first 5-foot precutter baler.*
> 
> http://www.tractor.com/blog/2017/08/30/manufacturer/john_deere/new-john-deere-0-series-round-balers


Did you watch the video on the Plus 2 accumulator. Already called my dealer this morning for a price and my son was excited enough he sent me the link to the video. I think he is spending to much time on youtube.


----------



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

Nice, now I actually get to look at Deere in my pre-cutter baler shopping. Interesting to see if any of the dipstick sales guy at the local dealer know anything about them yet.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

We have just bought a 469 silage special which I will have my first go of baling with in about 20 years come the first week of November (which is usually when we start cutting hay here where we are in Western Australia).

I'm pretty excited about having a go. Mind you we have a lot of bales so I might be over it by the time I am finished. I am planning to try and do around 2000 and leave the other 2000 we will do to a contractor. See how I go and then maybe next year I will do more.

Might be a big ask as I'm 45 now and have recently moved back to the family farm to help out aging parents. I have often cut, raked etc but only baled when the workman we had for about 30 plus years had a day or two off. By the time he stopped working for us he was in his late 70s but he was a tough old timer that could keep anything going.

Anyway, these 0 series look good. I went for the 469 after seeing so many good reports on them so I imagine this will take them to an even better level.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

IH 1586 said:


> Did you watch the video on the Plus 2 accumulator. Already called my dealer this morning for a price and my son was excited enough he sent me the link to the video. I think he is spending to much time on youtube.


No but I just searched and found it. Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

That looks much better than other round bale accumulators I've seen.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

So, instead of one in the pond, I can put three in it all at once. Neat, won't be risking missing the pond.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Thats what I thought was neat, could hang onto the bales until you get a safe spot to dump.



rjmoses said:


> So, instead of one in the pond, I can put three in it all at once. Neat, won't be risking missing the pond.
> 
> Ralph


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

I wonder what the horse power requirements would be to use this accumulator with the baler. 3 bales on back and 1 in the chamber on our Ozark hills, might be a bit of a struggle.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Not that it matters that much but once the 3rd one is coming out she has to dump the works before you can close her up to start another bale I think.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

ozarkian said:


> I wonder what the horse power requirements would be to use this accumulator with the baler. 3 bales on back and 1 in the chamber on our Ozark hills, might be a bit of a struggle.


Only 3, 2 on accumulator 1 in chamber but does not mean you will always have that many. It will depend on your fields. I'm more curious about hydraulic requirements to move bales to the side. It will however be a little much weight wise for my 2 current tractors that run the baler now when playing on my hills.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

My first reaction to the 0 series Deere was disappointment. Mostly same old girl with a different tattoo. I would have liked to see them develop a full round baler line off the 900 series.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

https://www.deere.com/en/hay-forage/handling/a420r-accumulator/

Looks like I would have to use the 1586 to bale with. Requires 3rd remote. That contraption won't be cheap.

https://www.deere.com/en/hay-forage/baling/

Tell me if I'm reading it wrong but what I was looking at on the 4x5 size balers, when you open the silage tab it states that silage balers are not offered with precutter. Here is the quote: " A silage-configuration baler allows the producer to put up silage hay. A silage configuration machine does not offer a precutter." Makes no sense to me. They do offer part numbers if you want to buy the silage parts separate

. They must be revamping their build your own site for the balers. Won't let you price any baler but the small squares.


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Will post a photo tomorrow. We just got a new JD 6105R today. Will be using it with the baler which we get in a week or two.

Biggest investment we have made (no joke) since I was a kid in 1978 when Dad went crazy and bought a Ford 6600, a round baler and a Land Rover Series 3 in a year. Now it's my turn. Hopefully my kids don't have to wait so long.


----------



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

I also couldn't understand why the precutter isn't available on the silage baler, unless the megawide hc2 is also a silage special. The monitor for the megawide hc2 looks similar to my 582 and identical to the 584 which allows for the knives to retract, the pickup to reverse, and the floor to drop to get rid of a slug. 20 knives in the 5 ft model, 14 in the 4 ft model. Horsepower requirements look way less than my 582, even on the 5 foot wide cutter. Did they do away with the 854 silage special? John Deere's way to get a gal or guy to move into their 900 series balers? Have to go visit my dealer.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Add that plus 2 accumulator to the Vermeer continuous round baler than we have something worth talking about


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

The O is for O that's expensive. I only bale 500 rounds a year an accumulator wouldn't pay for itself in operation like mine. I think the self unloading round bale trailer is a better investment for me anyway


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Eastfreo said:


> Will post a photo tomorrow. We just got a new JD 6105R today. Will be using it with the baler which we get in a week or two.
> 
> Biggest investment we have made (no joke) since I was a kid in 1978 when Dad went crazy and bought a Ford 6600, a round baler and a Land Rover Series 3 in a year. Now it's my turn. Hopefully my kids don't have to wait so long.


Which Land Rover are you getting....Range Rover?  Have you seen the new Velar?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beav said:


> I think the self unloading round bale trailer is a better investment for me anyway


Agree, I like those a bunch.

Regards, Mike


----------



## 2ndWindfarm (Nov 11, 2014)

IH 1586 said:


> https://www.deere.com/en/hay-forage/handling/a420r-accumulator/
> 
> Tell me if I'm reading it wrong but what I was looking at on the 4x5 size balers, when you open the silage tab it states that silage balers are not offered with precutter. Here is the quote: " A silage-configuration baler allows the producer to put up silage hay. A silage configuration machine does not offer a precutter." Makes no sense to me. They do offer part numbers if you want to buy.
> 
> .





haysprout said:


> I also couldn't understand why the precutter isn't available on the silage baler, unless the megawide hc2 is also a silage special. The monitor for the megawide hc2 looks similar to my 582 and identical to the 584 which allows for the knives to retract, the pickup to reverse, and the floor to drop to get rid of a slug. 20 knives in the 5 ft model, 14 in the 4 ft model. Horsepower requirements look way less than my 582, even on the 5 foot wide cutter. Did they do away with the 854 silage special? John Deere's way to get a gal or guy to move into their 900 series balers? Have to go visit my dealer.


I'm not real clear on the use of the JD582-84 silage/cutter balers. So, the function of having/not having cutters in the 4x5 900 series JD balers is not self-evident to me. Maybe the distinction is silage vs haylage?

My understanding of the 582-4 balers use was predominately dairy operators and high moisture alfalfa. But, the advent of silage tubes made the single-bagger JD's less cost effective.

So...for those producers that want a "silage special" 900 baler for haylage (50%< moisture) versus a producer who really intends to put up silage (~70% moisture) the cutter option would be an unwanted expense - yes?

Maybe that's JD's thinking as regards to the lack of cutters on the 4-foot baler...?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Vol said:


> Which Land Rover are you getting....Range Rover?  Have you seen the new Velar?
> 
> Regards, Mike


A friend of mine is seriously considering the LR Discovery diesel. Quite peppy I'd say.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

They must not think us little guys need an accumulator. Second time came across the 6 ft. diameter being mentioned.

Guess I will have to wait.

New Plus2 Round Bale Accumulator Attachments

In addition to the new 0 Series Round Balers, John Deere is introducing two models of round bale accumulators to give customers the ability to carry up to two round bales behind the baler while making a third bale in the chamber. The new John Deere A520R and A420R Plus2 Accumulators are fully integrated into the design of the balers and can be used with 6-foot diameter John Deere 7, 8, 9 and 0 Series Round Balers.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> They must not think us little guys need an accumulator. Second time came across the 6 ft. diameter being mentioned.
> 
> Guess I will have to wait.
> 
> ...


Will it work on the 459?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Will it work on the 459?


Surely it will, it would definitely hurt the 4x model sales if it didn't.

Regards, Mike


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Will it work on the 459?





Vol said:


> Surely it will, it would definitely hurt the 4x model sales if it didn't.
> 
> Regards, Mike


With there being 2 models, one for 4 ft. and one for 5 ft. I would think so. What I don't understand yet is they keep mentioning 6 ft. diameter, unless they are trying to say it will work on any 7,8,9 series baler *up to* 6 ft. diameter. Either they should change the wording or I am reading it wrong. Would not be the first time.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

IH 1586 said:


> With there being 2 models, one for 4 ft. and one for 5 ft. I would think so. What I don't understand yet is they keep mentioning 6 ft. diameter, unless they are trying to say it will work on any 7,8,9 series baler *up to* 6 ft. diameter. Either they should change the wording or I am reading it wrong. Would not be the first time.


I see what your saying.....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The video that Gratefull11 linked made no mention of the the 6 ft bale size. Maybe the bales need to be a certain minimum size to trip the accumulator mechanism?


----------



## Eastfreo (Aug 15, 2017)

Vol said:


> Which Land Rover are you getting....Range Rover?  Have you seen the new Velar?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Sorry for delay. Been a bit caught up. I have a 2015 Defender. Last model. Goes well with the 1948 model my father in law has.

But funnily enough my wife and I were looking the other day at the new Discovery. She has a Volvo XC60 which is a great car but juts doesn't have the clearance for getting around many of our farms. We looked at the Velar which is amazing but just not big enough for our family.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

Eastfreo said:


> Sorry for delay. Been a bit caught up. I have a 2015 Defender. Last model. Goes well with the 1948 model my father in law has.
> But funnily enough my wife and I were looking the other day at the new Discovery. She has a Volvo XC60 which is a great car but juts doesn't have the clearance for getting around many of our farms. We looked at the Velar which is amazing but just not big enough for our family.


I think that the new discovery is a great car, well designed and put together. In March I bought a Lexus RX350 which I like, but also like the LR discovery, unfortunately then there was no dealer near me. As for the Volvo XC60/90 they have a marvellous interior and are beautifully put together, the only thing of concern to me is the engine, a supercharged & turbocharged engine is under so much stress that I don't know for how long it would be trouble free


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Not a big fan of anything Rover....nice vehicles but service can be a real issue and they are a PITA costly POS if they are out of warranty. Had a friend that just had to have Range Rover about three years ago.....drove to Atlanta and at 23k it was back in ATL for the fourth time....this time for a complete new engine  
I wouldn't buy one unless money was not an object....never been to that place


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Now just have to remember with an accumalator on real steep hillsides to make sure your one bale is on the high side&#8230;..


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Digging this topic up after a conversation with my nephew last night. The guy he hauls round bales for demoed Deere's accumulator last fall and everyone was thoroughly disappointed in it. The bales didn't stay in much of a line when the accumulator dumped. One might roll 30 feet, one 5 feet, and the last would stick in the accumulator. Also the wrap on the bales must be prone to hooking on the accumulator and that makes a mess when the bales dump. My nephew also thought the accumulator looked under built. For what its worth these guys bale and haul about 15,000 corn stalk bales per year.

Your mileage may vary.


----------



## mbj359 (Mar 2, 2010)

I really don't see anything impressive.


----------

